# Anyone do repairs?



## Fuuzzee (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a awesome like new All Star Costal Classic Series Offshore 7" 20-40lb rod. I say like new because the area where you mountthereel will spin around the rod freely. I have no experience with rod building/repair and was looking to see if someonemight be intrested in some side cash for a repair. Thanks in advance.

-Adam


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Hot spots bait and tackle in gulf breeze.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That rod should be covered by warranty and if I were you I'd take it back for an exchange.


----------



## Fuuzzee (Feb 7, 2008)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">The rod was a gift from the mom's and she doesn?t have the receipt anymore. Do you think I can still take it back under warranty? This is a sweet rod and I wasn?t even able to use it yet! She bought it from a bait/tackle store in Tampa.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">-Adam<o></o>


----------



## sc_jay (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a couple rods I just bought and they got broke. Can these be fixed?


----------

